# Any Need to Apply EOI



## calc_ropar_s (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello

My close friend is living in Winnipeg, Manitoba..from last 2.5 years..he has not sponsored any body till date...Now he is ready to nominate me...
In that case is there any need to submit EOI or any need to wait LAA if he is nominating me


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

calc_ropar_s said:


> Hello
> 
> My close friend is living in Winnipeg, Manitoba..from last 2.5 years..he has not sponsored any body till date...Now he is ready to nominate me...
> In that case is there any need to submit EOI or any need to wait LAA if he is nominating me


You still would have to go through the EOI process, i.e Express Entry program as it's a federal program. However, you may also please apply through the Manitoba Provincial Program and would be able to fetch extra points (5 I reckon) should your friend/associate lives there.

All the best !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless you're a blood relative your friend cannot sponsor you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

calc_ropar_s said:


> Hello
> 
> My close friend is living in Winnipeg, Manitoba..from last 2.5 years..he has not sponsored any body till date...Now he is ready to nominate me...
> In that case is there any need to submit EOI or any need to wait LAA if he is nominating me



Have you even bothered to read the GoC website? A friend cannot sponsor you, the sponsor must be a close blood relative.


----------



## calc_ropar_s (Oct 16, 2015)

*Regarding EOI*



pjacobvarghese said:


> You still would have to go through the EOI process, i.e Express Entry program as it's a federal program. However, you may also please apply through the Manitoba Provincial Program and would be able to fetch extra points (5 I reckon) should your friend/associate lives there.
> 
> All the best !


Sir, A many thanks for reply............All that means i have to launch for EOI and have to wait for LAA i.e. Letter of Advice to apply....because on behalf of me my consultant has already applied for EOI and he was saying that we are waiting for LAA...after selection from pool. I think we can claim maximum 50 points if manitoba friend is nominating us.......


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep and all the best !


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

calc_ropar_s said:


> I think we can claim maximum 50 points if manitoba friend is nominating us.......



Your friend cannot sponsor you, why can you not understand that?


----------



## calc_ropar_s (Oct 16, 2015)

*Time For Processing*

Sir

Please help me that....i have already filed for EOI and waiting for LAA.....How much time it will take for processing....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

calc_ropar_s said:


> Sir
> 
> Please help me that....i have already filed for EOI and waiting for LAA.....How much time it will take for processing....


Unknown. It will take as long as it takes for the government of the province of Manitoba to process your application, and they are not obligated to hurry up just because you don't want to wait. 

I doubt that you will be approved if your sponsor is _not_ a blood relative.


----------



## calc_ropar_s (Oct 16, 2015)

*For Coast girl*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Unknown. It will take as long as it takes for the government of the province of Manitoba to process your application, and they are not obligated to hurry up just because you don't want to wait.
> 
> I doubt that you will be approved if your sponsor is _not_ a blood relative.




Thank u very much mam.....Thanks for sharing your information...R u sure that they will approve....and one more thing .....is there any chance of interview of sponsor or applicant....???


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

calc_ropar_s said:


> R u sure that they will approve....and one more thing .....is there any chance of interview of sponsor or applicant....???





Did you even read her response? If so, you clearly didn't understand it.


----------

